# Coyote fur price



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

What is the avg coyote fur price these days $5-$10 dollars a fur. I called a guy the other day...trying to find someone to sell furs to when I shoot a coyote :-? . And the guy said that he offers up to $10 dollars. I guessing that is skinned. I live in South Dakota so if you know of any fur traders let me know. And what the prices are running for coyote and fox.

Thanks


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

10$ Man that is hitting it rich :rollin: .. Most guys arent even touching coyotes. :******:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Lindskov Fur & Leather in Rapid City.

Here is a link to where SD fur buyers were discussed - viewtopic.php?f=94&t=45071


----------

